# For my Nanuq



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Today I said goodbye to you for the last time, my beautiful blue eyed girl. You were and always will be special and have a large part of my heart.

You fought the dreaded cancer bravely but it all started to become too hard for you, so I know I had to let you go and find peace.

Like everything else you did in life you slipped away peacefully and with no fuss. You were and always will be to me the perfect dog, not a moments trouble or complaint. Never a snap or growl even when you were frightened and unsure of things. You were even a good and perfect puppy unlike your big bro.

You were so clever at training dare I say it often the best in class. I will miss your singing along with police, ambulance and fire sirens, the ice cram van, and the theme tunes of the one show and two and a half men.
You were gentle, funny and so clever. You will leave a huge place in my heart and home and I will miss you so much. Will miss our cuddles on the sofa too.

You left me today on your 9th birthday you left the world the day you entered it, Just so sad that we didn't have more time together.

Goodbye my special girl, May your beautiful spirit run forever free in sunshine.


----------



## Siskin (Nov 13, 2012)

Such sweet words.

Run free Nanuq


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

Beautiful words but such a sad post. RIP Nan, Bless you SDH.


----------



## Matrod (Dec 22, 2014)

Oh SDH, I’m so sorry you lost your beautiful girl 

Sleep easy Nan xx


----------



## Kimmikins (Apr 9, 2016)

Such sweet words, the love behind them brought tears to my eyes. I’m sorry for your loss xx


----------



## Lurcherlad (Jan 5, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss 

A special girl x


----------



## lullabydream (Jun 25, 2013)

Oh I am so sorry to be reading this...

Run free Nan, and I hope you have met Daisy once again today.

Hugs to you and your family SDH
xxxx


----------



## MilleD (Feb 15, 2016)

So sorry to read this.

RIP Nan xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

I'm so sorry SDH  thinking of you xxxx


----------



## LinznMilly (Jun 24, 2011)

So sorry.

Sweet dreams Nanuq. Xx


----------



## Rafa (Jun 18, 2012)

Sad to read this.

I'm sorry for your loss.


----------



## dogsbestfriend (Jan 2, 2018)

So terribly sorry for your loss  such beautiful words for a beautiful girl... sleep tight Nanuq xxxxx


----------



## mollymo (Oct 31, 2009)

So very sorry at this sad time.

Your lovely words for your Girl 
Thinking of you.


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

So sorry SDH. Thinking of you and yours xx


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe (Jul 12, 2013)

I am so so sorry for your loss @Sled dog hotel lots of love to you x

Run Free Nanuq , wear your silver harness with pride


----------



## Jazzy (Apr 15, 2009)

So very sorry to hear Nanuq has lost her brave fight :-( Run free at the bridge beautiful girl :-(


----------



## Tillystar (Jan 30, 2013)

So sorry for your loss 
Run free beautiful Nanuq


----------



## kimthecat (Aug 11, 2009)

So sorry .  


Run free, Nanuq


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Thank you all for your kind words and support they mean so much at this time. What I also haven't made wide knowledge up to now is that my husband of 27 years and together for 30, suddenly decided to leave with no warning or discussion just over 11 weeks ago, so it was especially hard facing what was to come and today especially on my own.


----------



## Sproglet (Aug 25, 2017)

Can't even begin to imagine how hard the past few weeks have been for you with your OH leaving too. Sending hugs ((()))


----------



## rottiepointerhouse (Feb 9, 2014)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thank you all for your kind words and support they mean so much at this time. What I also haven't made wide knowledge up to now is that my husband of 27 years and together for 30, suddenly decided to leave with no warning or discussion just over 11 weeks ago, so it was especially hard facing what was to come and today especially on my own.


Oh my gosh I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Nanuq but I am overwhelmed with sadness for you reading this too. Please take care of yourself and know we are all here to listen if you need us.


----------



## Goblin (Jun 21, 2011)

Sorry for your loss even though the words as written never seem enough.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh I'm so sorry June, I'm absolutely gutted for you.

Run free North of the Bridge, sweet Nan.


----------



## Boxerluver30 (Jun 14, 2017)

So sorry to hear you have lost Nanuq and your OH leaving too


----------



## Ceiling Kitty (Mar 7, 2010)

I'm so sorry on both counts SDH. I wish there was something I could say that would help. Thinking of you xxx


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

noushka05 said:


> Oh I'm so sorry June, I'm absolutely gutted for you.
> 
> Run free North of the Bridge, sweet Nan.


Thanks Noush that has always been one of my favourites and sums her and the breed up perfectly. They are so stoic and brave
probably the result of being such an ancient breed and one that had to endure so much in environment and the need to survive.
Although my hearts breaking at the moment (as everyone who has had to make the decision knows only to well) I do know the time was right and she is free now from any more pain and suffering.


----------



## SusieRainbow (Jan 21, 2013)

So sorry June, you've really gone through it lately. Bless you.xxx


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Sled dog hotel said:


> Thanks Noush that has always been one of my favourites and sums her and the breed up perfectly. They are so stoic and brave
> probably the result of being such an ancient breed and one that had to endure so much in environment and the need to survive.
> Although my hearts breaking at the moment (as everyone who has had to make the decision knows only to well) I do know the time was right and she is free now from any more pain and suffering.


Mine too, I shed a tear every time I read it because it seems to sum up the spirit of the breed. They are a very special and I know fro Nan was that bit more extra special. You did the kindest thing for her, you put her first as you have always done. Thinking of you June xx


----------



## Maggyd (Mar 4, 2017)

I am so sorry for your loss of Nanuq they take a part of our hearts when they go , the other one no loss concentrate on your loyal pet that is the only love you an wholeheartedly rely on xx


----------



## Caroline Bell (Mar 14, 2017)

hi sled dog im so sorry to hear about your loss of your dog nanuq.also about you being on your own as well.loosing my dog jake last march was difficult enough than having to go through another trauma.my story is on page 4 under the heading heartbroken and devastated.how have you been coping and i hope you dont mind me asking.it is so heart breaking if you lose a dog through an illness or cancer.jake my dog was old and losing him was hard enough.tears came to my eyes reading your post and sadly we dont have enough time with our beautiful dogs.take care and please stay in youch and let me know hoe you are getting on.nanuq and jake in my thoughts caroline xxx


----------

